# closed end HRB



## bench1holio (May 22, 2012)

just finished putting this together thisarvo.

closed end dressed in some yummy HRB! finished in hard wax oil.

[attachment=5777] [attachment=5778] [attachment=5779] [attachment=5780]


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2012)

I love this pen! If I'm not mistaken, HRB=Honduran rosewood burl which is lovely stuff! I particularly like the matte finish of this pen... It's a nice break from the normal shiny look. I seem to be particularly hard on pen finishes, and CA just doesn't hold up in my hands.


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! I like the matte finish also. I'm not much on pens - it's got to be really special to catch my eye and this one does for sure. Love every single thing about it. Especially the shape. Especially the wood. Especially the finish. Especially the kit choice. 

Especially the pen!


----------



## bench1holio (May 22, 2012)

thanks guys, the wood is honduran rosewood burl. i usually post pics of the pens i make on the IAP but i thjought id share this one as the wood is so purdy!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2012)

Arkie;
Truly outstanding pen !. I like the form and the wood is beautiful. Well done !
Scott


----------

